# Battery powerd strobe



## Shepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a very high output, battery powerd strobe. Any thoughts?


----------



## betti154 (Oct 21, 2011)

Have at look at the taskled.com drivers which have a strobe mode. 

Combine say a h6flex or lflex and a few Cree xmls and you're talking serious strobing. I presume you mean marker/flasher type stroe and not photo strobe.


----------



## bnemmie (Oct 22, 2011)

What kind of strobe? Strobe as a defensive tool? Photography applications? Signaling?


----------



## kaiser37 (Dec 5, 2011)

Not to hi-jack this thread, but would you guys say there is a certain level a light should be to make an effective defense strobe? Lumens, flash rate (hz), pattern, or even throw?


----------



## ai4zl (Jan 24, 2012)

Alot of LED flashlights have a strobe mode and can easily be a couple hundred lumens. Would just need to find one that would have an acceptable power source, and lens.
So what type of batteries would you like it to run on? And how big of an area, from how far away?


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like the OP is no longer interested, as they haven't returned.


----------



## BobBarker (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anybody happen to know any circuits that would work for a strobe function? Or possibly a Variable frequency strobe?


----------

